# Rambler Mod 26 Light Roadster 1899



## oldspoke (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey All, 
There's been a bit of chatter about G&J Ramblers so I thought I'd post this Model 26 Light Roadster. It has a very early Morrow coaster brake, perhaps the fist edition. The bike is
original and un-restored. It needed a couple of minor tweaks and tires. These are Dean tires as it would have had G&J clinchers originally. I have the women's Mod 28 in the same
condition it just needs a little cosmetic clean up.

I've wondered if any other maker offered their version of fancy lug work ?

Glenn


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 4, 2019)

Looooveeeeelyyyyy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cr250mark (Sep 4, 2019)

Entire bike is outstanding 
Badge is killer 
So many cool perks !!
A-t 
Thanks for showing this. 

Mark


----------



## locomotion (Sep 4, 2019)

wow, beautiful bicycle


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2019)

Absolutely STUNNING! I too have a Model 26, but nowhere near this condition. All the filigree has worn off throughout the years, but maybe now I can have a talented hand add in hints of what was once there. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2019)

Magnificent elegance, extraordinaire!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 5, 2019)

Gorgeous Rambler! I wish I had closeup photos of the filigree and measurements.
I have a 1900 Rambler. The serial number stamp looks like a bronze tag. 
It’s missing the #41 head badge.
This was the first year for the frame tubing to be completed lugged in the rococo spears on the bottom bracket and the bottom rear forks.













Garford Hygienic Saddle 
Christy sued them for product infringement. Actually Columbia was sued, since they were a supplier of Garford products, possibly solely owned Garford. I have the original Rambler saddle, with Rambler stamp.









Atherton Coaster Brake

















1900 Advertisement

















Rambler saddle with stamp


----------



## andybee75 (Sep 5, 2019)

Such an amazing condition! My bike looks like a wreck in comparison. But from that i´m told your bike has the 1898 ornaments but the 1899 frame, it´s so very close to my frame number: 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/just-bought-this-1898-rambler.157224/


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 5, 2019)

Morrow Coaster Brake
I’ve had several of these.
Good heavy duty hub.


----------



## Velo-dream (Sep 5, 2019)

wow..wish it was mine !!


----------

